# Smoked Cheese OH YEAH BABE



## BGKYSmoker (May 13, 2011)

Got 4 more small blocks to smoke up this weekend. I like the apple smoke so prob doing that again.


----------



## realtorterry (May 13, 2011)

What no sauage


----------



## scarbelly (May 13, 2011)

Hey Nepas - that is going to smoke a lot better out of the wrappers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  just sayin


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 13, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Nepas - that is going to smoke a lot better out of the wrappers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya think 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Might as well smoke em now, got nuthin better to do cept sit around attracting skeeters.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 13, 2011)

Going for the vac bag rest for awhile.


----------



## boykjo (May 13, 2011)

First off Welcome to SMF nepas, nepas and nepas and were glad to have the three of you aboard so join in and share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite. 

The Qveiw







Happy smoking……

Joe

Why dont you tell us a little about yourself and  the two other nepases what smoking experience, equipment, etc. There are a great bunch of people here who can answer your questions and a great search engine so happy smoking

How about  the 3 of you swinging over to roll call and introducing yourselves so we can give you all a proper welcome and dont forget to fill out each of your profiles.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

I'm guessing smoked cheese sausage is next. I know he can't go more than 1 day without smoking some sausage.


----------

